# AWDF who is going to be there?



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Is anyone planning on showing at AWDF?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Getting excited about going (just to watch). Booked our room last week.

Anyone else?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a friend that is planning on trialing, but I can't get down there this year.  Nice location too.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like to but no way I can have things in order that early not sure ill have my first track of the year run.
I wish they would consider us in the North Central Region when planing.
I'm aiming for the Working Dog Championship provide my tracking is dialed in.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi guys,

Just saw some of the posts & thought I would share a few things. Looks like 120 plus entries for the AWDF. That number does not include BH dogs. There will be a BH only trial on Wednesday afternoon during competition week hosted by the local USA club.

I hope everyone considers supporting the WDC as it should be a nice event as well.

No one has yet to put in to host the 2012 AWDF championship yet. A few people have inquired, one group from Texas, and another from LaCrosse WI, but neither group has said anything else since getting the initial info. I would love for someone up North to step up since I'm almost in the same situation as a lot of folks as far as training goes. Living in Western, Illinois can have a lot of training challanges, particularly this year. We (AWDF) try to work with the USA as far as keeping a month between events, that's why the WDC is in May. That being said one thing a club thinking about hosting the AWDF needs to keep in mind is that the first week of June is the absolute last weekend we can host the event.

People can certainly contact me for more info as well. 
Al Govednik


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My friend called me last night to say there were over 90 Sch3 entries.

So over 120 in all. WOW! There will certainly be plenty to watch.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We will be there (Gabor competing) and helping as well.

This is the biggest AWDF event. Kudos to Mohawk and Paula and the focus on the competitors.

Mike, I know that the timing is hard. Up to 3 years ago, the AWDF was always the last weekend in March. The FCI/FH World event was then moved to the 1st week in April/last week in March and there were conflicts. 

Hard for the qualifiers as well in Europe. Lot start in Feb/March. Few years ago, we were back in last week in March, Gabor was competing and they had to snowplow the working field - major snow all winter and that is what they trained in.

Now, with the new National event, you have the issue of AWDF, Sieger show, WDC and combo event all within 2.5 months.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I will be there 

Mary don't let me forget lol


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will remind both. Cara will be running around, selling raffle tickets and working the front booth for entry/t=shirts.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome. it will be nice to see you again  I wish I had Enzo ready for his BH but I've been working more on his agility right now...anything coming up in the fall close by?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sue if Cara will be there, maybe I should bring Adelle.

But only if I could get her her very own hotel room with a nanny in the evening


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary just send her home with me. Max and Enzo will keep her busy and if thats not enough the Labs will lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

kleinenHain said:


> Mary just send her home with me. Max and Enzo will keep her busy and if thats not enough the Labs will lol


I really, really love my child Wanda, but I can assure you that she will tire you and the dogs out within a day!

Will you be staying, or driving back and forth?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I have more dogs lol and 2 horses, remember lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Our schutzhund club is surrounded by a boarding stable.... darling daughter disappeared one day and I found her in a paddock (a long way away) riding someone's pony bareback. YIKES!
So no, doubt that I will take her to AWDF.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL She sounds like me when I was her age, you do have trouble lol


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

How old is Adelle? Cara is 6.5 going on 30...

She was asking if other kids would be around. At the WDC in Nashville, she and Gary'dHue's kids were splashing and rolling in the mud, while another little boy (same age) stood by and said his mommy would not let him get dirty. Cara's response was that is what washing machines are for.....

Will PM my mobile....


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh My!!! LOL!

Cara and Adelle would be a hoot. Adelle got my attention one day at training by doing "Mud Angels" on the ground ... similar to snow angels, but not nearly as cute.

Adelle is 9, going on 16, unfortunately. The teenage attitude shines through sometimes and makes me want to run for cover.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Smithie86 said:


> We will be there (Gabor competing) and helping as well.
> 
> This is the biggest AWDF event. Kudos to Mohawk and Paula and the focus on the competitors.
> 
> ...


Well if the weather didnt kill my aspirations work did. So Im done complaining. I now hope to get off on a better foot tracking this year and hope I learned from my mistakes. If so the Working Dog Championships are definitely doable.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not able to make it but there are two club members going this year. Hopefully there will be some good video out there for us to watch.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Andy - wish you could make it and swing by and visit!

Mike - I know the thing about work. Wanted to do FH with Enzo, but too many projects at the same time to work him and me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Wish we could make it. 

Are the competitors listed anywhere???

Good luck Art!!! I know you and Buck will do GREAT!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

2011 AWDF Championship


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, found that, but they are not listed.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If it doesn't work, go to 2011awdf.com and then click the competitors tab, and then the picture.
The red/wht/blue page with IPO1, 2, 3 tabs across the top takes a minute to load.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've tried that too and all I get is a message saying 
*Entry is not official until approved by breed or sport club.*


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine says that, but within a minute it loads. As long as it is the red/wht/blue page.
The previous page, I think white?, just sits there forever.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, waited over 5 minutes and nothing.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Good luck Art!!! I know you and Buck will do GREAT!!!


 Thanks Carolina.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

With all these members going, this means we get some video to watch right?

For those of us poor students sitting here in Canada who can't make it out.... just sayn'.. lol.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Will trym but I am going to alternate going back and forth taking fotos, etc, helping at event. We sponsor, but in addition actually roll up sleeves, jump in and have been helping with some of the logistics, competitor bag stuff, etc. Cara is getting the stamps for the entries each day for people watching....


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Will try to make it as I have a dog that I bred that is competeing in IPO 1 and would like to see how he does. (He carries my kennel name but is listed as bred by owner since I imported the dogs for owner and he left everything to me)....Go Bravo!!!lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am leaving bright and early tomorrow on my way to Bowling Green. Can't wait to see everybody and spend time with friends while watching talented dog and handler teams!


----------

